# Bericht Queyras/Piemont 2020



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Westalpenfreunde

hier ein kurzer Bericht von meiner Queyras/Piemont Rundtour vom 30. August bis 4. September.
Obwohl ich schon sehr lange bike habe ich den Weg ins Forum erst letztes Jahr gefunden. Seitdem habe ich von vielen Tipps hier profitiert. Jetzt ist es Zeit, selbst einen Beitrag zu liefern  
Ich werde in den folgenden Posts meine subjektiven Eindrücke und ein paar Bilder liefern. Pioniertaten waren keine dabei, soviel gleich vorweg. Aber es war eine stimmige Runde mit viel Trail für wenig Tragen, die ich nur empfehlen kann, gerade auch wenn man so wie ich kein Edeltechniker ist und trotzdem hochalpin unterwegs sei will – viel Spaß.


----------



## Rudirudi (13. Oktober 2020)

Cool! Dann leg mal los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

Vorgeschichte

Zwischen 2009 und 2014, bin ich von Wien nach Nizza gefahren, und weil’s so schön war, auf anderer Route wieder zurück nach Wien. Um es im geplanten Zeitrahmen zu schaffen, musste ich oft Strecke machen und konnte nicht jedes Highlight einbauen. Aus heutiger Sicht total verrückte Aktion, aber ich bin natürlich froh, es gemacht zu haben. Als sich nach 72 Tourentagen am Stadtrand von Wien der Kreis geschlossen hat, habe ich schon eine Träne verdrückt   
Schnell war klar, dass ich in den Folgejahren der Reihe nach die schönsten Ecken noch mal abgrase, ohne Zeitdruck und Richtungszwang.
Damit zurück zum Revier. Hier gibt es besonders viele Optionen, quasi ein einziges Netz an möglichen Routen. Die südlichen Cottischen hatten mich total geflasht. Route damals von Cuneo nach Briançon: Gardetta - Col Mary - Col Longet/Blanchet - Izoard. Bilder von damals: 

Altopiano




Passo della Gardetta




Col de Mary




Ubaye-Tal




Col Longet


----------



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

Planung

Leider musste ich damals den Col Vieux auslassen, die Einzelheiten spare ich mir hier. Weil ich außerdem noch Bellino, Girardin, und die Chambeyron-Gruppe auf dem Zettel hatte, war die Idee zu folgender Runde schnell geboren.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/271809072




Genau studiert habe ich vorher noch die Berichte hier, u.a. von @Fubbes @Ventoux. @isartrails @McNulty @scylla @rayc und @stuntzi  sorry, wenn ich wen vergessen habe  Weitere Quelle war noch Transalbino, die in der Ecke wirklich jeden Stein umgedreht haben.

Starten wollte ich im Mairatal, weil es noch halbwegs sinnvoll zu erreichen ist und es dort die besten Läden für das Finisher-Bier gibt 
Beim Tagespensum wollte ich es ruhig angehen lassen. Trotz Corona war die Form nicht bestechend, vor allem Tragen war lange kein Thema mehr gewesen. Ich hatte mir aber ausgerechnet, dass es sich bei dieser Tour in Grenzen hält. Wie so oft hat nicht alles geklappt, aber die Ausbeute war OK. Demnächst mehr dazu.


----------



## Ventoux. (13. Oktober 2020)

Super, wieder mal was aus meiner Lieblingsecke. Bin gespannt...


----------



## culoduro (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich gucke auch gespannt mit


----------



## MATaFIX (13. Oktober 2020)

Super, ich freu mich schon...


----------



## der Trixxer (13. Oktober 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> <a href="https://www.komoot.de/tour/271809072?ref=wtd">


Leider funktioniert der Link bei mir nicht. Irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## der Trixxer (13. Oktober 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert der Link bei mir nicht. Irgendwelche Tips?


Komisch wenn ich mein Zitat anklicke, funktioniert’s. Sorry 👍


----------



## isartrails (13. Oktober 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert der Link bei mir nicht. Irgendwelche Tips?


Ist irgendwie zerbröselt formatiert.
www.komoot.de/tour/271809072


----------



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie zerbröselt formatiert.
> www.komoot.de/tour/271809072



 danke fürs richten, habs oben korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte die letzte August- und erste Septemberwoche frei. Der ZAMG-Bericht klang gut, ich habe zur Sicherheit weitgehend vorgebucht. Kaum geschehen klang ZAMG gar nicht mehr gut, der Wintereinbruch hätte mich gerade am Caramantran/Col Vieux erwischt. Zum Aussitzen wäre es zeitlich eng geworden, also Planänderung: Ich bin am erstbesten Tag nach dem Schneefall am für diesen Tag gebuchten Ort eingestiegen. So konnte ich alle Reservierungen ab dort retten, Vorteil einer Rundtour. Es lief auf Sonntag 30.8. mit Start in Château Queyras hinaus. Außerdem kam dadurch der niedrigste Übergang zuerst, passt also. Anreise am Samstag, ÜN im Hotel Guilazur. Laden war OK, man konnte das Auto problemlos auf dem Parkplatz lassen. Abendrunde zum Akklimatisieren ist ins Wasser gefallen.

Düsterer Empfang




Ein paar Tage vorher wurde die Region zum Corona-Risikogebiet erklärt. Nachdem das offensichtlich von Nizza getrieben war, habe ich meine Planung trotzdem für vertretbar gehalten. Ob man sich das geben will ist natürlich immer persönlich zu beantworten und hier verstehe ich auch andere Entscheidungen. Zu Quarantäne & Co. am Ende noch ein Wort.


----------



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

Tag 1 Ville-Vieille – Pied du Mélezet

Auf geht’s bei 7° und Nieselregen. Alles verhangen, wenn mal kurz was durchblitzt ist es weiß. Von Wetterbesserung keine Spur. Die Piste Richtung Col Fromage ist 1A, ich komme halbwegs trocken schnell höher. Es folgt der schöne Uphill-Trail. Kaum auf dem GR 5, schon wimmelt es vor Wanderern, Kategorie Poncho   Ich erwische eine Lücke und habe zu tun, mit meinen Foto-Stopps den Vorsprung zu halten. Am Col leider dicke Nebelsuppe und eiskalt aber wieder trocken und vor allem: kein Schnee juhu. Er reicht bis ca. 2600, vielleicht 2500 runter. Genau kann ich es nicht erkennen, aber mir genügt’s, dass ich mir die Querung über den Chambrettes-Gipfel abschminke. Ich wollte es nicht gleich am ersten Tag übertreiben und hinterher vielleicht bereuen. Der S1-Trail nach Ceillac ist genau das richtige um die Stimmung zu heben. Die Teerstraße kann man noch mal abkürzen. Im Ort ist sogar ein Espresso in der Sonne drin.











Perfekter erster Tag, leichte Auffahrt, leichte Abfahrt, Richtung schönes Wetter. Ich miete mich im Hotel Cascade ein, weil es in Ceillac rappelvoll ist und hier die Quartiere mit Lager (Dortoir) die Oberhand haben. Ein bisschen Urlaub soll’s schon sein. Die Wirtin schaltet in der Hotelbar geistesgegenwärtig auf Tour de France um  Der Laden taugt, nur preislich etwas happig.

Ceillac im Abendlicht


----------



## Rudirudi (13. Oktober 2020)

Schön dass es losgeht! Und tolles Foto in #12!


----------



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Schön dass es losgeht! Und tolles Foto in #12!



Danke  zum Glück gilt manchmal schlechtes Wetter = gutes Bild 
Was wäre das Château bei Sonne


----------



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

Tag 2 Pied du Mélezet – Fouillouse

Das Wetterprogramm läuft heute genau andersrum ab. Start bei strahlendem Himmel und Bodenfrost, im Ubaye-Tal warte ich unter jedem zweiten Baum einen Schauer ab. Spannende Frage ist, wie weit geht der Schnee wirklich runter, reichts für den Girardin? Es reicht.
Der Uphill durchs Skigebiet ist zäh, man kann kaum etwas fahren. Aber es lässt sich schnell Höhe gewinnen. Ab dem Lac Ste-Anne dann wieder Highlife, es hätte ruhig eine Spur einsamer sein dürfen. Auf dem Weiterweg zum Col kann man im Prinzip schieben, aber es ist teils an der Grenze dessen was noch sinnvoll ist. Ich hatte immer angenommen, in Richtung N sei der Pass noch besser, aber das würde ich relativieren. Von oben her wäre es erst sehr steil, dann bald viel zu flach. Mit Sicherheit ist es in meine Richtung leichter rauf zu kommen. Oben dann Ernüchterung, Richtung Italien alles zugezogen, man sieht schon den Regen fallen. Ich mache mich auf zum Gipfel und schaue einfach wie weit ich komme. Auf ca. 2800 kommt dann doch der Schnee ins Spiel, die Spur ist nur noch lückig frei. Ich lasse es gut sein und habe mein Minimalziel, den Fotospot, erreicht.


----------



## thomaximilian (13. Oktober 2020)

Der Tag ist ja noch nicht zu Ende. Die Abfahrt ins Ubaye-Tal hats in sich, oft S3. Ich steige mehrfach ab, altes Vorsichtsprinzip als Solofahrer. Ich mach das schon so lange so, mich stört es nicht mehr groß. An der Verzweigung nehme ich den linken Pfad, weil ich eh in Maljasset einen Stopp einplane. Vom rechten Weg sieht man leider nur die ersten 50m, hierzu kann ich nix sagen. Das Gelände ist in beiden Fällen sauber steil.

















Von der Gîte in Fouillouse hatte ich ein recht gutes Bild, m.E. nicht ganz zurecht. Leider etwas verlottert der ganze Laden. Auf der Terrasse alles ziemlich dreckig, hier sitzt wohl das ganze Jahr niemand. Die große Gastfreundschaft, von der Transalbino schwärmt, konnte ich jetzt nicht erkennen. Auf die Frage nach den Wetteraussichten sagt die Wirtin: Ich brauche keinen Wetterbericht, ich sehe welches Wetter gerade ist. Also ich spreche ganz passabel die Landessprache, daran kann es nicht gelegen haben. Aber das Zimmer war OK, will nicht klagen. Zwar mit nächtlichem Mäusebesuch in der Zimmerdecke, aber sie haben wenigstens nicht geschnarcht  Essen war auch gut, soweit fehlt es nicht, aber wie gesagt, rosiger ausgemalt.

Lage ist jedenfalls top




Da konnte ich es verkraften, dass ich keine zwei Nächte in Folge buchen konnte, wie anfangs geplant. Hatte auf eine Tour mit Tagesgepäck über Colle Stroppia und Col Gypière mit Gipfeloption auf Tête de la Fréma spekuliert. Leider nichts daraus geworden, das hätte ein richtiges Schmankerl werden können. Die Rampe zum Colle Stroppia habe ich zur Sicherheit dokumentiert, falls ich wiederkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Oktober 2020)

ciao @thomaximilian 
schöner Bericht und Klasse Pics, verfolge ich sehr gerne
hoffe ich schaffe es auch wieder mal in diese Ecke


----------



## steelheader (14. Oktober 2020)

Wirklich gute Aufnahmen, darf man fragen mit was Du photographierst?


----------



## Fubbes (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich lese auch mal mit. Sind ja bereits jetzt einige neue Ecken


----------



## terryx (14. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank  -  hoffentlich schaffe ich es auch mal wieder in diese Ecke!


----------



## Rudirudi (14. Oktober 2020)

steelheader schrieb:


> Wirklich gute Aufnahmen, darf man fragen mit was Du photographierst?



Würde mal vermuten mit Auge, Hirn und ästhetischem Verständnis 
(Sorry, die Vorlage konnte ich nicht liegenlassen...)


----------



## McNulty (14. Oktober 2020)

Schade, des bei dir in Fouillouse nicht geklappt hat. Bei uns war der Wirt (ist übrigens auch ein Deutscher, evt lag es daran  ) echt hilfsbereit und hat sogar per Festnetz für uns im Rifugia Gardetta angerufen und die nächste Übernachtung klar gemacht. War lustig - weil die Italiener konnten nur italienisch und der Wirt nur französisch - ich hatte mir das im Grenzgebiet irgendwie multilingualer vorgestellt.


----------



## isartrails (14. Oktober 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Würde mal vermuten mit Auge, Hirn und ästhetischem Verständnis
> (Sorry, die Vorlage konnte ich nicht liegenlassen...)


Ich kann in seiner Frage keine „Vorlage“ erkennen. Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren und ich hab beruflich mit Fotografie zu tun. Dass Hirn oft weiterhilft, ist eine Binsenweisheit. Kein Grund, es extra zu betonen.


----------



## thomaximilian (14. Oktober 2020)

Servus zusammen,

freut mich dass die Region ihren Fanclub hat und der Bericht auf Interesse stößt.



steelheader schrieb:


> Wirklich gute Aufnahmen, darf man fragen mit was Du photographierst?





isartrails schrieb:


> Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren und ich hab beruflich mit Fotografie zu tun.



Na klar, aber ihr werdet gleich lachen. Mit einer 10 Jahre alten Canon G11. Ein Filteradapter mit Polfilter ist auch dabei. Einen Graufilter ND8 hat das Teil sogar integriert  





Kann immerhin RAW und hat ein lässiges Belichtungskorrekturrad auf der Schulter, das ich quasi bei jedem Foto nutze. Nur ISO100 darf man auf gar keinen Fall überschreiten, das ist auch fix eingestellt. Mir ist klar, dass man bei dem Packmaß heute eine DSLM vom Feinsten bekäme. Aber ich bin immer wieder aufs Neue überrascht, wie gut es geht. Solange man Low Light meidet, was bei so einer Tour kein Problem ist, reichts mir. Sonst habe ich eine Pentax K-5, aber beim biken war die noch nie dabei.

Aber jetzt kommts, das eigentliche Killerfeature der G11 ist der Selbstauslöser. Der ist frei programmierbar, z.B. mache nach 15 sek 5 Bilder. Man kann es bis 30 sec und 10 Bilder hochschrauben, und mit +- 40 sec Verzögerung kann man schon einiges erreichen, Beispiele dazu kommen hier noch  So picke ich mir immer das beste raus, weil bei 2/3 der Bilder sitze ich nicht fotogen auf dem Radl 





Die G1X hatte das auf jeden Fall auch noch, danach hab ich die Modellentwicklung nicht mehr verfolgt...


----------



## thomaximilian (14. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> ist übrigens auch ein Deutscher,



... dann war der an dem Abend aushäusig  Kann mich natürlich täuschen, aber der wirkte schon recht original. Macht auch nix, war alles im grünen Bereich. Die beiden hatten drei kleine Kinder, das jüngste kein Jahr alt. Ich glaube es hatte damit zu tun, dass ich keine zweite Nacht bekommen konnte. Voll war's nicht, hatte eher den Eindruck, dass sie an dem zweiten Tag nur eingeschränkten Betrieb machen wollten.

Euer Telefonat stelle ich mir sehr amüsant vor


----------



## thomaximilian (14. Oktober 2020)

Tag 3 Fouillouse – Chiappera

Weiter geht’s, es folgt ein Traumtag. Endlich Sonne satt, halbwegs warm und – fast genauso wichtig – richtig einsam.
Es steht eine vier-Pässe-Fahrt an über Col du Vallonet, Col de Mallemort, Colle delle Munie und Passo della Cavalla. Mirandol am Anfang und die Visaisa-Abfahrt am Ende hätten mich auch gereizt, aber irgendwo muss man mal anfangen.
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, zu dieser Gegend wurde schon einiges geschrieben. Wer etwas Bestimmtes wissen will, fragt einfach   Nur ein Tipp: Ich war froh um meinen Sawyer-Wasserfilter, hab zweimal einen Bach angezapft.

Am Vallonet





Blick zurück von der Auffahrt zum Colle delle Munie








"mache nach 30 sec 10 Bilder" 




unten taucht Chiappera auf, mein Ziel für heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (15. Oktober 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Voll war's nicht, hatte eher den Eindruck, dass sie an dem zweiten Tag nur eingeschränkten Betrieb machen wollten.



Evt. war da insgesamt schon eingeschränkter Betrieb...und nur noch "Minimalbetreuung"
Ende Juli war gut voll, es war auch eine recht große Truppe in der Gastronomieabwicklung tätig.

Top Tour die du da gemacht hast - Wahnssinnerlebnis, -Gegend - und Glückwunsch das es überhaupt geklappt/funktioniert hat.


----------



## Faszi (15. Oktober 2020)

Na da fahre ich doch gern mit.
Schön das die Verwendung eines "richtigen Fotoapparates" hier honoriert wird, ist einfach was anderes als so ein Wischfonfoto


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2020)

Faszi schrieb:


> Na da fahre ich doch gern mit.
> Schön das die Verwendung eines "richtigen Fotoapparates" hier honoriert wird, ist einfach was anderes als so ein Wischfonfoto


Grundsätzlich sehe ich das genauso. Ich habe allerdings bei meinem ehemals recht guten Fotoapparat gemerkt, dass er nach ca. 10 Jahren einfach nicht mehr mit heutigen High-End-Fons mit halten kann. Trotz großem Sensor.
Leider schreitet die digitale Fotografie schneller voran, als es die analoge tat. 
Deshalb habe ich dieses Jahr den Fotoapparat zu Hause gelassen. Leider.

In der Handhabung ist er einem Telefon allerdings weit überlegen. Mal schnell einen Schnappschuss machen ist mit dem Handy echte Glücksache. Bis man da mal schussbereit in der Fotoapp drin ist, nachdem man 5 andere Apps aus Versehen geöffnet hat und dann auch noch im Selfieimodus gelandet ist ... da ist das Motiv schon an einem vorbei. 

@thomaximilian
Die Runde hier gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Viel Neuland, könnte man mal nachfahren. Es darf gerne auch ein bisschen mehr Text sein.


----------



## isartrails (15. Oktober 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> ... ihr werdet gleich lachen. Mit einer 10 Jahre alten Canon G11.


Danke. Überhaupt nichts zu lachen. Das ist nach wie vor Profimaterial. Ich bin mittlerweile bei einer G7X Mark II mit 1"-Sensor, wenn's klein sein muss. Wenn Gepäckbeschränkung keine Rolle spielt, erlaube ich mir schonmal die Canon EOS RP mit Wechselobjektiven und Blitzgerät.
Wenn die Bilder nicht so gut werden "müssen", reicht mir die Sony DSC HX-60V, die gottseidank noch keinen Touchscreen hat und deswegen auch im Schlaf und einhändig bedient werden kann. Das klappt mit Touchscreen-Kameras nicht mehr so gut und mit Smartphones schon gar nicht.


----------



## thomaximilian (15. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wahnssinnerlebnis, -Gegend - und Glückwunsch das es überhaupt geklappt/funktioniert hat.



Absolut, die Intensität, mit der man diese Tage erlebt, ist mit nichts zu vergleichen  Mit dem Wetter hatte ich echt Glück, dafür dass insgesamt nicht stabil war.



Fubbes schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich dieses Jahr den Fotoapparat zu Hause gelassen.



Wenn mein Handy solche Bilder machen würde, käme ich auch ins Grübeln! A propos, Deine anderen Handybilder aus dem Aostatal wollen wir auch noch sehen 



isartrails schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile bei einer G7X Mark II mit 1"-Sensor, wenn's klein sein muss.




Auf Genf - Nizza dabei gehabt, schätz ich?


----------



## thomaximilian (15. Oktober 2020)

Tag 3 war sehr gelungen. Ab Fouillouse und vor dem Fort gibts ein paar hm Piste, der Rest ist einspurig, rauf wie runter. Das hatte ich in der Form eigentlich noch nie. Kehrseite ist, dass man bergauf wirklich sehr viel schiebt, eigentlich den ganzen Tag. Mich hats nicht gestört, ich fand das irgendwie meditativ. Tragen ist auf jeden Fall am Vallonet fällig und ggf. ein paar Meter am Riou Rouchouse entlang. Die Schlussabfahrt wäre übrigens auch uphill-tauglich, das gäbe mit einer Abfahrt über den Lago Visaisa eine geniale Tagestour. Beide Strecken kann man in Street View begutachten.

Im Tal – nach nur 500 Streckenmeter Asphalt heute  – bin ich erst mal baff, alles fest in deutscher Hand. Das hatte ich zuletzt (2017) noch nicht so wahrgenommen. Ich hab im „La Provenzale“ reserviert. Ich entspanne um 17:30 noch beim Espresso an der Bar, da schlagen schon die ersten Landsleute auf und wollen Abendessen. Als sie checken, dass es nix wird, erklären sie vorwurfsvoll, sie werden sich jetzt was anderes suchen. Ich wette sie mussten bis Dronero fahren, da hats dann auch mit der Uhrzeit gepasst

Der Wirt wirkt tatsächlich erst mal unterkühlt, aber er taut auf wenn man ihn anquatscht. Seine Mutter hat die Bar schon lange, er hat vor vier Jahren die alten Gemäuer daneben als Unterkunft hergerichtet, das meiste selbst gemacht und richtig schön.
Überhaupt ist mir Chaippera ans Herz gewachsen. Ceaglio ist eine Hausnummer im Mairatal, das ist klar. Aber die Kulisse im Talschluss finde ich schwer zu toppen, gehört zu meinem Alpen-Best-Of. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das Varaita-Tal im Vergleich schlägt, aber die Antwort ist wohl zu erahnen. Hier noch zwei Bilder von meinem Besuch 2017.









Sorry, mehr hab ich heute nicht, war heute daheim nebenberuflich als Krankenpfleger tätig...


----------



## Fubbes (16. Oktober 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Wenn mein Handy solche Bilder machen würde, käme ich auch ins Grübeln! A propos, Deine anderen Handybilder aus dem Aostatal wollen wir auch noch sehen


Ich bin schon am zusammenstellen. Da ich höchstens einen Abend in der Woche dazu komme, dauert es ein bisschen. Aber ich mache vielleicht eine Preview hier im Forum.
Das aktuelle Telefon (S10) habe ich extra wegen der Kamera ausgesucht. Ich stehe eigentlich mehr auf das kantigere Design von Sony.


----------



## thomaximilian (16. Oktober 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bin schon am zusammenstellen. Da ich höchstens einen Abend in der Woche dazu komme, dauert es ein bisschen. Aber ich mache vielleicht eine Preview hier im Forum.



Sehr gut, freue mich auf neuen Lesestoff in der dunklen Jahreszeit


----------



## thomaximilian (16. Oktober 2020)

Tag 4 Chaippera – Casteldelfino

Es beginnt damit, dass der Wirt das Frühstück verschläft und mir eine dreiviertel Stunde flöten geht. Weil es heute bald zuziehen soll, mache ich bis Villaro Tempo und nehme die Straße. Anderenfalls sei dringend der Hangweg mit S1-Trail empfohlen, der bei Lausetto auf die Straße trifft (Percorso Occitano).
Zum Monte Bellino führt eine taugliche Piste, nur die letzten 100 hm sind zu schieben. Es zieht schnell zu, die Aufholjagd hat nix gebracht. Der Tag verläuft im Nebel, aber die Wegfindung ist problemlos. Keine Sicht = wenig Bilder, auch das geplante Übersichtsbild Richtung Monte Maniglia fällt aus. Das hätte mich für zukünftige Projekte interessiert.









Hey Monviso, zeig Dich gefälligst mal!




Der Trail vom Gipfel zum Colle di Bellino ist zum Zunge schnalzen. Danach wird es unrhythmisch. Die Abfahrt nach N scheint wenig befahren zu werden, die meisten fahren nach S ab. Die Querung bis Le Barricate ist ein mühsames Geschäft. Viel Auf und Ab und schlecht zu schieben, weil teils eng zugewachsen. In der Schlucht dann aber wieder traumhaft. Der Übergang ist im Vergleich zur restlichen Tour kein Highlight, aber mit Optik wäre das Urteil wohl besser ausgefallen. Auch überraschend: Ich folge länger der GTA und hab niemanden getroffen. Kein Vergleich zum GR5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (16. Oktober 2020)

Danke für's berichten !
lese gerne mit ☺


----------



## thomaximilian (16. Oktober 2020)

Wo solls heute eigentlich hingehen? Die Einteilung der restlichen Strecke ist gar nicht so einfach, zumindest wenn man nicht @stuntzi heißt und die Rennradler am Agnel abhängt. Wenn ich alles mitnehmen will, was auf dem Weg liegt, müsste ich rechnerisch im Bellino-Tal und im Réfuge Agnel übernachten, damit es bei überschaubaren Etappen bleibt. Irgendwie taugt mir der Gedanke ans Réfuge aber nicht mehr. Es soll ein recht unerfreulicher Laden sein. Ich dachte zunächst ich kann das ausblenden aber jetzt stört mich diese Perspektive doch. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich gestern aus der Ferne keine Unterkunft im Bellino-Tal klar machen konnte. Vorsorglich hatte ich in Casteldelfino reserviert, für den Fall dass sich nichts Besseres ergibt, aber das alleine ist erst ein halber Plan.
Ich hatte lange rumüberlegt, bis folgernder Plan B stand:

Ich verlängere die Buchung in Casteldelfino auf zwei Nächte.
Battagliola lasse ich (erstmal) aus
Morgen soll es ein strammer Abschlusstag bis zum Auto richten, Col Vieux schaffe ich sicher, Caramantran mal sehen
Rückfahrt zur Unterkunft mit dem Auto
Den Battagliola mache ich am Abreisetag als Tagestour

Bellino-Tal, vorne Chiazale, hinten Celle




Das macht eine Solo-Durchquerung aus: an muss sich anpassen und man muss alles alleine entscheiden. Mir gefällt es, wenn es etwas zu entscheiden gibt und nicht alles vorhersehbar ist


----------



## thomaximilian (16. Oktober 2020)

Tag 5 Casteldelfino – Chateau-Queyras

Casteldelfino ist ein tristes Kaff, aber in der „Mulino delle Fucine“ kann man’s gut aushalten. Der Wirt ist eine Granate, ständig einen Witz auf Lager und ein sechs-Gänge-Menü im Köcher  Wetter passt wieder, ich nehme den Col d’Agnel ins Visier, nächstes Zwischenziel: Chianale.





Der Anstieg ist nicht mein Fall, oft wechselnde Steigungen. Bis ich oben bin vergeht genug Zeit um mich damit zu arrangieren, dass es mit dem Pic Caramantran eng werden könnte. Zum Glück ist wenig Verkehr und die Umgebung kann sich sehen lassen.





Wer hats erfunden? Matterhornplagiat am Agnel 




Oben bin ich knapp hinter dem Zeitplan, und beschließe, den Gipfel zu vertagen. Schade um meinen ersten BBS-3000er, aber es fällt mir insofern leicht, als er schön in einer Reihe mit anderen Wunschzielen liegt, die noch offen sind: Malrif, Vallanta, Noire. Ich habe es bisher immer geschafft, den Frust über verpasste Ziele in Motivation für neue Touren umzuwandeln. Vielleicht gehe ich auch deshalb nicht mit dem letzten Killerinstinkt ran. Außerdem liegt heute noch etwas vor mir, wofür Reserven nicht schaden können. Aber erst noch den Blick genießen 

Ecrins, die Kette davor (schlecht abgesetzt) sind die Queyras-Berge bei Arvieux, auch eine feine Ecke 




Col Vieux vor der Taillante, einem echten Queyras-Klassiker


----------



## thomaximilian (16. Oktober 2020)

Auf der Karte schaut es lohnend aus, den Col Vieux von etwas oberhalb anzusteuern, vom Fuße des Pain de Sucre aus. Endlich mal richtig Weitblick von richtig weit oben, das erste Mal auf dieser Tour.





Die ersten 300 hm bis zum Lac Foréant sind super zum Einschwingen. Ein überragendes Gefühl, in der hochalpinen Kulisse durch die erdig-feinsplittrige Spur zu surfen  In komoot ist’s mit S3 getagged, ich hätte eher S2 vergeben. Aber für S3 ist noch genügend Raum auf dieser Abfahrt, es wird noch rustikal. Vieles ist von der Sorte „daheim würde ich das fahren“. Das ständige Entscheiden, fahren, oder lieber nicht, alle 10m in Sekundenbruchteilen zieht ganz schön Kraft. Nachdem es zweimal knapp war schalte ich einen Gang zurück und schaukle das Ding risikofrei heim. In l’Echalp bin ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich platt aber auch froh. Viel erreicht und alles gut gegangen, was will mehr!





Und sogar das Versteckspiel mit dem Monviso hat ein Ende 





A propos Versteckspiel: Hier noch ein Suchbild für den Malrif-Fanclub. Finde den Trail


----------



## Rudirudi (16. Oktober 2020)

Sauge alles auf, ich möchte nämlich so bald wie möglich (nächsten Sommer, je nach Coronalage?) mit dem Gravel in die Gegend fahren, um Straße, Pisten und leichte Trails zu mischen


----------



## thomaximilian (17. Oktober 2020)

Tag 6 Colle delle Battagliola (Rundtour)

Wenn die Unterkunft einen Nachteil hat, dann ist es der Kaffeevollautomat  Also schnell noch in der örtlichen Bar gehalten und den Mangel behoben. Dann starte ich zu dieser Runde, die perfekt ist für den Abreisetag. Die Auffahrt ist entspannt und kurzweilig.





Der Trail bewegt sich oft im Grenzbereich S2/3. Anfangs sehr steil durch ausgerundete Kurven, die reinste Achterbahn. Sehr erdig, leider tief ausgewaschen. Ab 2100 wird’s entspannter aber nicht langweilig, ein perfektes Finale.









Zusammen mit dem Col Fromage ist es der einzige Pass unterhalb der Waldgrenze, dementsprechend ist der Charakter anders als im hochalpinen Teil der Tour. Gut für die Mischung und insgesamt recht ähnlich zum anderen „Eckabschneiderpass“ drüben im Mairatal, dem Colle Ciarbonet.
Hier noch mal der Hauptkamm vom Lago di Castello aus. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist das unter der Wolke die Rocca Bianca, rechts davon Col de St-Véran, links geht’s zum Longet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaximilian (17. Oktober 2020)

Fazit

Wie schon eingangs gesagt, eine schöne Runde mit einem guten Verhältnis aus Tragen/Schieben zu Trailabfahrt. Außerdem meistens gut einteilbar in überschaubare Etappen und nicht überlaufen.

In Zahlen:
Hm gesamt: 8.500
Hm Tragen bergauf: 150
Hm Schieben bergauf: 2.000
Hm Trail bergab: 5.900
Biker getroffen: 10, davon 5 am letzten Tag

Schade, dass letztlich nur einer von vier geplanten Gipfeln geklappt hat, und dieser im Nebel war. Das hätte für noch mehr Würze gesorgt.


----------



## thomaximilian (17. Oktober 2020)

Alternativen und Erweiterungen

Statt dem Col Girardin wäre auch der Col Tronchet machbar. Bringt aber in meinen Augen keinen Vorteil und es fehlt die Gipfeloption (mehr auf vttour.fr)

Statt Col Fromage + Girardin in Folge wäre folgendes interessant: Château-Queyras – Arvieux – Col de Furfande – Col du Lauzet – Col de Moussière – Guillestre – Réf. Basse Rua – Col de Serenne (mehr auf transalbino.de). Ab dort entweder la Mortice mitnehmen und Abfaht nach Grande Serenne (für Experten, @scylla fragen) oder Tête de Paneyron – Col de Vars – Batterie de Vallon Claous – St. Paul (mehr auf transalbino.de)

Col de Mirandol und Lago Visaisa hatte ich schon erwähnt. Hier wäre auch eine Verlängerung über Col de la Gipière de l’Orrenaye, Col de Roburent und Passo Scaletta machbar. Dafür vielleicht besser In St-Ours starten und ggf. Mallemort weglassen.



McNulty schrieb:


> Bei uns war der Wirt (ist übrigens auch ein Deutscher, evt lag es daran  ) echt hilfsbereit und hat sogar per Festnetz für uns im Rifugia Gardetta angerufen und die nächste Übernachtung klar gemacht



Klingt gut, was war das genau für eine Etappe?

Statt Monte Bellino wäre mit Colle delle Sagne und Colle Bicocca eine Variante denkbar, aber m.E. deutlich wilder (transalbino.de)

Darüber dürfen sich potenzielle Nachahmer den Kopf zerbrechen – viel Spaß   
Grüße
thomaximilian


----------



## McNulty (17. Oktober 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Klingt gut, was war das genau für eine Etappe?


Das ist die direkte Linie Foulliousse Gardetta. Einfach Lineal auf die Karte und immer den nächstgelegenen Wanderweg nehmen. Ist etwas wanderlastig. Wenn es interessiert suche ich mal den Track


----------



## Ventoux. (17. Oktober 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Suchbild für den Malrif-Fanclub. Finde den Trail


Einfach Hammer, die Erinnerungen an diesen Trail holen mich grad ein. Andere sagen, man sei Lebensmüde, diese Abfahrt vom Malrif zu machen 😭


----------



## baraber (17. Oktober 2020)

👍👍
Danke für's mitnehmen !!
Ich war Anfang des Sommers in der gleichen Ecke unterwegs.
Den Bellino musste ich wegen Panne auslassen.
Aber es gibt immer wieder gute Gründe für die Gegend 🤩🤩


----------



## McNulty (17. Oktober 2020)

baraber schrieb:


> Danke für's mitnehmen !!


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Das steigert schon mal Vorfreude und Spannung fürs nächste Jahr. Mal sehen was geht...
Ich dachte eher im Susa-Tal und Umgebung noch ein paar Sachen nachzuholen.

Aber dein Bericht ist auch wieder ein toller Anreiz ein Stückerl. südlicher zu schauen.

Ist die Komoot-Link die Planung oder die Aufzeichnun?g - bevor ich die 3.99 investiere.


----------



## thomaximilian (18. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Das ist die direkte Linie Foulliousse Gardetta. Einfach Lineal auf die Karte und immer den nächstgelegenen Wanderweg nehmen. Ist etwas wanderlastig



Alter Schwede. Es bestätigt sich wieder mal: Es gibt nix was noch nicht gemacht wurde. War der Portiolette eine taktische Maßnahme um Zeit zu sparen, oder lohnt das ansich? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, da mal eine gepunktete Linie auf einer Karte gesehen zu haben.



McNulty schrieb:


> Ist die Komoot-Link die Planung oder die Aufzeichnun?g



Leider nur Planung, ich navigiere noch analog, sorry.



McNulty schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher im Susa-Tal und Umgebung noch ein paar Sachen nachzuholen.



Ja das ist sicher ein heißer Tipp. Thabor & Co. steht bei mir auch weit oben auf der Liste. @p100473 wollte hier meines Wissens demnächst vorbei kommen. Bin gespannt, was Ihr berichtet.

An alle anderen Mitleser und Kenner: Danke fürs folgen und viel Erfolg bei euren nächsten Aktionen


----------



## p100473 (18. Oktober 2020)

Wir hatten die Tour COVID 19 bedingt auf 2021 verschoben. Wenn ich mir die aktuelle Entwicklung so ansehe, hoffe ich dass das etwas wird. Aktuell fahren wir nur auf den hometrails alleine oder mit einzelnen guten Freunden. Zum Glück gibts inzwischen viele neue trails in der Gegend. Aber es gibt natürlich keine 3.000er Pässe....
Ja, wir hatten den Thabor auch eingeplant. Allerdings war das etwas kompliziert, ihn in unsere Routenplanung (Rundtour) miteinzubeziehen, weil man von der einen Seite - ich glaube es war von Osten- nicht oder schlecht hochkommt (alpiner Weg). Wir hatten dann vor, unsere Rundtour mit den Routenvorschlägen von CICLOALPINISMO und den um die 10  3.000er Pässen zu machen und am Ende zu sehen, ob uns noch 2 Tage Zeit bleiben, um den Thabor am Ende zu machen. 
Aber jetzt erst mal COVID 19 überstehen.....


----------



## Fubbes (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin froh, dass ich trotz Covid unterwegs war. Wer weiß schon, wieviel Jahre uns das noch beschäftigt. Außerdem ist man in den Bergen selten mit vielen Menschen in Kontakt. 

Meine Tour hatte am Ende leider ganz andere Herausforderungen. Meinem gestützten Mitfahrer geht es mittlerweile wieder gut. Ich selbst habe noch immer mit einem Bänderriss zu kämpfen.


----------



## McNulty (18. Oktober 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> War der Portiolette eine taktische Maßnahme um Zeit zu sparen,


Ach, was man halt so plant. Da runter konnte man glaube ich sogar ein wenig fahren. Der Monte Viraysse war unangenehmer. Sehr steil gerade über einen bröseligen Rücken runter und dann noch so ne schmale Bröselquerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (18. Oktober 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> Allerdings war das etwas kompliziert, ihn in unsere Routenplanung (Rundtour) miteinzubeziehen,


Ja, so ein paar Gipfel liegen ein wenig quer oder sind nach Anfahrt mit Mehrtagesgepäck nochmal mühsamer. Roccia Melone, Thabor, Grand Sassiere. Beim letzten habe mir echt viel Mühe gegeben, nur haben am Tag X die Körner nicht gereicht und es hatte Schnee...


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die superschönen Bilder, das weckt direkt wieder Sehnsucht nach der Gegend. Wir haben es dieses Jahr leider nicht nach Frankreich geschafft, hoffentlich wird es nächtes Jahr wieder was!

Am Thabor würde ich sowieso einen Mehrtageskringel im Uhrzeigersinn empfehlen. Einfach nur einmal hoch und runter wäre zu schade um die Trails daneben 
Die Melone hat uns auch mal sprichwörtlich im Nebel stehen lassen, bei 0° und genauso wenig Sicht schon auf 2500m haben wir das Vorhaben abgebrochen. Naja, die Mulatterie weiter unten ist ja auch nicht so schlecht. Muss aber auch irgendwann nochmal angegangen werden.
Portiolette Richtung Süden ist komplett fahrbar und garnicht mal arg schwierig. Richtung Norden hingegen vermutlich eher die Hälfte runtertragen, hoch ist das auf der Nordseite jedenfalls komplett Tragen durch ein grobes Steinfeld. So abwegig ist die Idee der Direttissima von Fouillouse Richtung Gardetta eh nicht. Da sind landschaftlich ein paar wunderschöne Ecken drin. Haben wir auch mal ungefähr so gemacht, nur dass wir dann am Lago Visaisa abgefahren sind statt oben zu bleiben.


----------



## palomo70 (21. Oktober 2020)

Die Gegend Quyeras und angrenzendes Piemont ist einfach ein Traum. 2016 war ich da auch unterwegs und wir sind einiges so wie Du gefahren, anderes nicht: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpentour-2016-piemont-perlen-und-queyras-kringel.814932/


----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Wenn mein Handy solche Bilder machen würde, käme ich auch ins Grübeln! A propos, Deine anderen Handybilder aus dem Aostatal wollen wir auch noch sehen


Hier wird es weitere Bilder geben.


----------

